# Tool Talk >  wing snaps off plane, whole-plane parachute deploys safely

## Jon

Dino Moline is an aerobatic pilot whose left wing snapped off from negative g-load during a pushover maneuver at an airshow in El Trebol, Argentina. His Rans S-9 (video incorrectly identifies it as an S-7) was equipped with a Ballistic Recovery Systems whole-plane parachute. The parachute deployed via a solid-fuel rocket, and gently lowered the plane to the ground. A bit of a fire after landing, but Dino walked away.

Wing snaps off at 2:20. However, 2:00 is a good place to start so you can see the maneuvers that likely stressed the left wing.




Previously: Bird strike through Cessna windshield, Short takeoff/landing records

----------

carloski (Aug 8, 2022),

dubbby (Mar 20, 2020),

greyhoundollie (Jan 3, 2020),

gunsgt1863 (Mar 1, 2018),

Rangi (Sep 9, 2022)

----------


## PJs

Worst nightmare at an airshow...made me gasp and knew it was coming. Thank goodness for that kind of Tech now days!! Dad and I witnessed the Thunderbird crash during practice at Hamilton back when they flew the led sleds for a year...first time I ever saw my dad cry...me too off and on for days. Long history with them and our family. Seen 3 crashes in my days...never want to see another. Hopefully tech like this keeps being added.

----------

greyhoundollie (Jan 3, 2020)

----------


## Jon

From March 2016 - a Cirrus SR22 lands with the parachute after it loses engine power. Pilot and one passenger uninjured.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



Mainstream news coverage: Father, daughter saved by plane-deployed parachute when aircraft crashes in Hauppauge | abc7ny.com
NTSB accident report: https://www.ntsb.gov/_layouts/ntsb.a...16LA124&akey=1

From the NTSB report, it looks like the engine manufacturer had issued a service bulletin calling for replacement of the camshaft gear, and the service bulletin had not been complied with.

----------

greyhoundollie (Jan 3, 2020),

PJs (Sep 27, 2018),

ranald (Sep 27, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

MeJasonT (Sep 29, 2018),

Rangi (Sep 9, 2022),

Seedtick (Sep 27, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Pilots chute was on fire...but at least he ejected...sideways.

----------


## ranald

That is one of his 9 gone. Wow!

----------


## MeJasonT

I would love to see the statistics on Ejector Seats, to think Martin Baker make them for clients all over the world - enemy and friend alike. Although it has no relevance on the mechanical reliability of the aircraft or pilot, i would like to see by country who had the most ejections from aircraft. I'm betting Its likely to be our poorer cousins, the likes of Africa and Argentina. the most recent in the UK has involved an accidental activation on the ground leading to the death of a Red Arrows pilot. I have first hand Knowledge of a deactivated seat which was in a Jet Provost Trainer aircraft which is now in private ownership where the second seat came loose and fell out of the aircraft through the canopy. the passenger fell 300 ft and landed on soft terrain leaving him with a broken collar bone - Lucky git. Our local air museum has a display of ejector seats mainly from cold war era aircraft, one i particularly like is a seat from Super Étendard which was in an aircraft in Port Stanley in the Falkland Islands. The seat is riddled from top to bottom in holes from aircraft gun fire. There are also MK9 and MK10 seats from Panavia Tornados.
The Museum also has a Vulcan V Bomber which had been used in the Falklands Conflict. That is a crazy aircraft, really basic flight controls and only 2 Ejector seats for 5 crew, 3 were expected to jump out of the hatch in the under carriage. The Ejection Seat has to be the greatest invention of all times, It doesn't discriminate, is non political, works equally well for a western pilot as it does for a pilot from anywhere else and is 99.9% efficient with only a handful of failures in over 40 years. Its said that Sir Martin took every loss of a pilot as a personal loss, his ambition was to loose no pilots with his seat. Admirable skills and ethics which are now sadly lost in society, hence why the Queen swung a sword at is head and gave him a medal.

----------

PJs (Sep 29, 2018),

ranald (Sep 29, 2018)

----------


## MeJasonT

This is always an interesting air crash 


Both pilots walked away and lit up cigarettes - funny but after the crash they were seen leaning against a C130 which was fuelling up having a fag.

----------

PJs (Sep 29, 2018),

Rangi (Sep 10, 2022)

----------


## PJs

Amazing amateur video! Hate seeing crashes but angels were local for these guys.

----------

MeJasonT (Sep 29, 2018)

----------


## melbakid

> Worst nightmare at an airshow...made me gasp and knew it was coming. Thank goodness for that kind of Tech now days!! Dad and I witnessed the Thunderbird crash during practice at Hamilton back when they flew the led sleds for a year...first time I ever saw my dad cry...me too off and on for days. Long history with them and our family. Seen 3 crashes in my days...never want to see another. Hopefully tech like this keeps being added.



My father was stationed at Hamilton AFB, CA at the time of that crash. He had called the house to let the kids know the T-Birds were going to be out practicing. We lived in the old "500" area housing on the base and had climbed up the hill with a tower to watch the flying. The jets where flying north towards Novato on the east side of Hwy 101. One of the jets started losing power and altitude. There were bunkers at the north end of the base that looked like hills the jet went toward it and then behind it and crashed and all you could see was a big ball of fire and smoke. A few seconds latter you could hear the explosion, really rattle the base! Like you said it brought tears to my eyes also. I believe I was 11 or 12 at the time.

----------

PJs (Sep 30, 2018),

thevillageinn (Sep 30, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> My father was stationed at Hamilton AFB, CA at the time of that crash. He had called the house to let the kids know the T-Birds were going to be out practicing. We lived in the old "500" area housing on the base and had climbed up the hill with a tower to watch the flying. The jets where flying north towards Novato on the east side of Hwy 101. One of the jets started losing power and altitude. There were bunkers at the north end of the base that looked like hills the jet went toward it and then behind it and crashed and all you could see was a big ball of fire and smoke. A few seconds latter you could hear the explosion, really rattle the base! Like you said it brought tears to my eyes also. I believe I was 11 or 12 at the time.



Thanks for the comment melbakid! Who would have thought in the middle of the internet, on this forum, finding another soul that witnessed the same tragedy. It couldn't have been more than a few hundred of us and fewer kids. Dad and I were up on the hill behind the houses on Patterson Ln...the steep one off Bolling. I remember the bunkers and a radar shack at that end, but mostly that second of fear/panic as we saw he wasn't pulling up after One had pulled up and then all hell broke loose and the explosion and the huge billowing smoke cloud...then that heart sink that make you weak at the knees. It all happened so fast and slow at the same time. I had put it out of my mind a few months later when Dad got orders for Nam. Actually didn't think of it very often until Dads passing in 07' when I was doing his memorial video and it hit me like a brick, and ended up writing a letter to them. They did a missing man for him at the Mather show after his memorial and got to meet all of them again and signed my hat.

Dad really disliked the 105's Lead Sled as he called it, some called it Thud, after that and what he witnessed with them in Nam. They had some real issues and a lot of good pilots (some Dads friends) lost over there. The 100's they started with weren't much better but after that they went to the new 100D's until the F4's.

Found a couple of write up this morning before answering. One is by Capt. Devlin's son and has some interesting pictures I don't remember seeing before. Another was a Check-Six with some detail. And a Tribute article on Warbird News about Rick Dale "Rick's Restorations" restoring it from T-Bird Alumni funds.

In all this it's _nice_ to run across someone else that was there, and a bit of catharsis, but as I stated 3 is enough for me and hopefully new tech will save a few more of these _Precisionist's_. You can watch all the video of this stuff you want, but it never has the impact of seeing the real event real time.

 :Hat Tip:  PJ

----------

Rangi (Sep 10, 2022),

thevillageinn (Sep 30, 2018)

----------


## ranald

Hey Jon, did you see the Chinese aircraft in a typhoon. dont know if I will fly again.

----------


## Jon

Helicopter parachute. 1:31 video:

----------

Andyt (Jun 11, 2019),

baja (Jun 16, 2019),

high-side (Jun 13, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (Aug 29, 2019),

ranald (Jun 9, 2019),

Rangi (Jun 16, 2019),

rlm98253 (Jun 10, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Jun 11, 2019)

----------


## ranald

A good start to the issue!

----------


## Rattlerjake

It should also deploy a large airbag on the bottom.

----------

Moby Duck (Jun 16, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 11, 2019)

----------


## Ralphxyz

Nice

Ralph

----------


## Jon

2:05 video of a Cirrus parachute landing:

----------

baja (Aug 31, 2019),

high-side (Aug 30, 2019),

Rangi (Aug 30, 2019),

Seedtick (Aug 29, 2019),

Slim-123 (Aug 30, 2019),

Tule (Aug 30, 2019)

----------


## Slim-123

Жизнь человека прежде всего!!

----------


## Tooler2

presumably the plane is a write off, how does insurance work in this instance?

----------


## Ralphxyz

The plane should be salvageable, it actually does a relatively soft landing.

----------


## Slim-123

> The plane should be salvageable, it actually does a relatively soft landing.



Именно относительно мягкую. Кто имеет прыжки с парашютом, тот может догадаться какова эта "мягкая посадка", с учётом того что вы им управляете. А тут мы видим произвольное планирование.

----------


## Tooler2

> Именно относительно мягкую. Кто имеет прыжки с парашютом, тот может догадаться какова эта "мягкая посадка", с учётом того что вы им управляете. А тут мы видим произвольное планирование.



When I search google for this post I do not get a proper translation, what is the best way to translate this?
Rob

----------


## Jon

Middle-bottom of the page is a translator dropdown menu. Just set it to English.

----------


## Tooler2

> Middle-bottom of the page is a translator dropdown menu. Just set it to English.



Magic! will this remember the setting and auto translate all posts from now on? I wish I could get Face Book to stop translating French to English, it does a lousy job with our French Canadian posts.

----------

